
Joel Spolsky (Building Stack Overflow and Values Developers Care About) - 0x7fffffff
https://channel9.msdn.com/Blogs/Seth-Juarez/Joel-Spolsky-Talks-About-Building-Stack-Overflow-and-Values-Developers-Care-About
======
atrudeau
Seemed like a little bit of a puff piece. Would have liked to hear questions
like "Is Quora a competitor?" or about the recent claims that Stack Overflow
was going downhill.

~~~
0x7fffffff
For what it's worth, they addressed the "going downhill" issue in one of their
latest podcasts. [http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2016/10/Podcast-89-The-
Decline...](http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2016/10/Podcast-89-The-Decline-of-
Stack-Overflow-Has-Been-Greatly-Exaggerated/)

